# Mountain or Hybrid bike circa £250 (or less, I am Scottish)



## Duffy (29 Dec 2017)

Hello!

Looking for the above, in Fife, Edinburgh or Dundee, just a spare to keep at a holiday cottage

Budget about £250, only provisos are that it fits a 6 footer and it works!

Thanks

:-)


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Dec 2017)

The Carrera Subway One from Halfords is pretty much the default budget hybrid bike, recommended by many on here as near unbeatable at the price - decent spec and pretty much bullet proof.

They're currently on one of the rare occasions that Halfords are selling them at the 'full' price of £300 brand new - they're frequently on promotion at £250 or less if you can hang on, or you should be able to find a decent second hand one well within budget.


----------



## Duffy (29 Dec 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## AyJay (29 Dec 2017)

Halfords are doing some great prices at the moment, How about this.................

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/hybrid-bikes/carrera-axle-mens-hybrid-bike-red-16-18-20-frames


----------



## Duffy (29 Dec 2017)

Quite keen on recycling something sitting at the back of somebody else garage rather than giving Halfords my dosh I suppose.


----------



## AyJay (29 Dec 2017)

Duffy said:


> Quite keen on recycling something sitting at the back of somebody else garage rather than giving Halfords my dosh I suppose.
> 
> Yup, I like to do that too. It is a long time since I bought a new bike.


----------



## vickster (29 Dec 2017)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/gt-transeo-4-0-hybrid-size-large.226162/#post-5096197

@Duffy assuming the seller @The Rover will post


----------



## Kernow_T (30 Dec 2017)

Check out my Saracen Mantra on my posts - brand new, your size, cost £499
£275 Inc postage


----------



## Duffy (30 Dec 2017)

GT Transeo bought, thanks everybody


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2017)

Duffy said:


> GT Transeo bought, thanks everybody


My commission cheque is in the post?


----------



## The Rover (30 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> My commission cheque is in the post?



PPG or BT?


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2017)

The Rover said:


> PPG or BT?


Either or is fine


----------

